
Bill Maris Steps Down as CEO of Google Ventures - brandonlipman
http://fortune.com/2016/08/10/bill-maris-google-ventures/
======
ahmeni
Stage 1: Bill Maris is read-only -- August 10, 2016

In this stage, you will no longer be able to create or edit Bills. Marking a
Bill as read will also not be saved.

Robots that try to write to a Bill will stop functioning.

During this time, you will continue to be able to export your Bills using the
existing PDF export feature. You’ll still be able to read existing Bills and
access the Bill Maris client.

If you want to continue using Bill, there is an open source project called
Walkaround that includes an experimental feature to import all your Bills from
Google.

Stage 2: Bill Maris shut down -- Sept 1, 2016

In this stage, all the Bill Maris servers will be shut down and you will no
longer be able to get to your Bills. Make sure to export any Bills you want to
save before that time.

